# Brasse oder Güster?



## falter78 (19. Juli 2006)

Servus,

habe beim Nachtangeln auf Wels von Samstag auf Sonntag um 3:15 Uhr folgenden Fisch gelandet.

1,5 kg schwer und 45 cm lang.

Jetzt streiten sich die Gelehrten, was es für einer ist. Brasse oder Güster. Wenn es eine Güster ist, ist es ein Rekordfisch laut "Süßwasser-Fische" von Fisch und Fang. Gebissen hat sie auf einen Pellett mit "Bloody" Pop Up auf der Haar-Montage.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Schwer zu sagen, weil das Maul  nichtt erkennbar ist. Ich würde aber meinen, daß es sich um eine Brasse handelt.


----------



## darksnake (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Brasse


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Is ne Brasse. Habe schon viele Güstern gefangen(auch oft welche von bis zu 40cm) und die sehen in keinster Weise dunkel aus. Güstern sind rundum silbern und haben dunkelrote Flossen. Das ist eine typische Brasse.


----------



## falter78 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Is ne Brasse. Habe schon viele Güstern gefangen(auch oft welche von bis zu 40cm) und die sehen in keinster Weise dunkel aus. Güstern sind rundum silbern und haben dunkelrote Flossen. Das ist eine typische Brasse.


 

Erst mal danke für deine Hilfe.

Der Fisch war extrem silberfarben. Mal was anderes, was macht man am sinnvollsten mit den Filets? Habe den Tipp bekommen (falls es eine Brasse ist) damit Fischfrikadellen zu machen und noch ein bißchen Seefisch dazu zu nehmen. Das wäre gut, habe nämlich noch ein bißchen Dorsch vom Turn im Frühjahr.

Schmeckt Brasse oder Güster?


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Ist ne Brasse da die Güster wesentlich größere Augen hat.


----------



## Grüne Goldmakrele (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Kann ich nur zustimmen , ist ein Brassen . Die Güster hat eine etwas andere Form und ist von der Farbe her etwas heller  .  
Die einzige Art und Weise Brassen schmackhaft auf den Teller zu bringen , ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur als Frikadelle . Die haben auch verdammt viele Gräten   . Über die Güster weiß ich nicht besonders viel . Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur zwei Exemplare  gefangen .......auf Spinner 

also , dann guten Apetit #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Nach dem 2ten Foto sage ich immer noch dass es ne Brasse ist. Hatte auch schon Brassen die so aussahen. Also ich esse keine Brassen. Habe aber gehört man kann sie noch gut räuchern.


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Nach dem zweiten Bild sage ich Güster.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

recht schlecht zu erkennen da er sehr viel verdeckt. Besonders die Flossen die bei einer Güster rötlich sein müssten verdeckt er oder sie sind eingeklappt.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Immer noch ne Brasse...


----------



## Ocrem (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

ich würde sagen ist ein hybrid weil wie ich finde keiner dieser beiden fische auf dieses exemplar zutrift zumindest was ich erkennen kann


----------



## Florian12 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

hallo!#h
ich stimme zu brasse


----------



## w3azle (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

also für ne brasse siehts schon bisschen komisch aus....irgendwie so dick....vllt wirklich nen hybrid aus brasse und karausche oder so


----------



## Popeye (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Ich denke auch das das eine kreuzung zwischen beiden ist.
Es ist defenetif von der vorm her keine Brasse und kein Güster.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Also ich wär eher für Güster , n Brasse sieht definitiv anders aus .


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Foto 1: Brasse!
Foto 2: Güster!

Schnittmenge: Hybrid!

Jedenfalls riecht mir der Fisch nach vielen Gräten...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Naja mach einfach ne Frikadelle draus und gut ist.


----------



## Platte (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Eindeutig auf dem 2ten Foto als Güster zu >Indentifizieren

Gruß platte


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Eindeutig einer dieser Schleimerfische :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

schau mal hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassen_%28Gattung%29
und hier:
http://www.munlv.nrw.de/sites/fische/steckb/fsb1108.htm


Wenns ne Güster wäre= Monsterfisch, da diese max. 35 cm wird. Ansonsten würde ich von der Augengröße auch sagen, daß es eine schöne fette Brasse ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

brasse


----------



## Litty1978 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Also ich würde aufgrund des ungewöhnlichen Körpers von einem Bastard ausgehen. Bei uns in der Havel gibts  viele Bastarde zwischen Güster und Rotauge, heisst bei uns hier treffend "Havelkarpfen", warum also nicht auch ein Bastard zwischen Blei/Güster...passiert halt in der Laichzeit teilweise das die Brüder ihr eigenes Gelege nicht von anderen unterscheiden können ;-)


----------



## mot67 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

laut friedfischbestimmungsheftchen, welches letztens dem blinker beilag, hat ein brassen 51-57 schuppen entlang der seitenlinie, ne güster 44-50. karausche z.b 32-35, giebel 27-31.
viel spass beim zählen 

p.s. ich komm beim zählen auf dem bildchen auf ~50, wird also ne knappe entscheidung.


----------



## versuchsangler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Bild 2: sag ich eindeutig Güster und zwar ne kapitale #h


----------



## Klo (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

wenn die brustflossen bis hinter den bauchflossenansatz reichen ist es eine Brasse, wenn nicht ne Güster

gruß 
klo


----------



## bw1 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Moin,

ein reinrassiger Brassen ist das auf gar keinen Fall. Definitiv. Güster oder Hybride- ich tendiere stark zum Hybriden.

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Chani04 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Hallo, 

ich finde, man kann doch sehr gut die rötlich gefärbten Flossen auf dem 2 Bild erkennen....

Eine Brasse würde ich in gar keinem Fall sagen....

Hab aber weder Güster noch Hybride schon mal wirklich vor Augen gehabt....


Aber Ihr meint ja das man die Flossenfarbe nicht erkennen kann, also ich erkenne diese eindeutig als rötlich.....

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Chani04 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassen_%28Gattung%29
> und hier:
> http://www.munlv.nrw.de/sites/fische/steckb/fsb1108.htm
> ...


 


Ich noch mal.....

Eindeutig der 2 Link!!!!

Also eine Güster.....
Schaut Euch den Rücken und die Kopfpartie an.....

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Steffen90 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Moin.
ich würde sagen Güster!
hab schon viele gefangen wenn auch nur nen paar über 30cm.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> laut friedfischbestimmungsheftchen, welches letztens dem blinker beilag, hat ein brassen 51-57 schuppen entlang der seitenlinie, ne güster 44-50. karausche z.b 32-35, giebel 27-31.
> viel spass beim zählen
> 
> p.s. ich komm beim zählen auf dem bildchen auf ~50, wird also ne knappe entscheidung.


 
HIHI, da hat sich jemand den blinker gekauft, wa??
saß auch gerade vor dem aktuellen blinker mit "extraheft" so unterscheidet man ähnliche friedfische...
kann mich da nur deiner meinung anschließen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## friggler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Die Fotos sind leider nicht besonders. Kopf und Afterflosse müsste man deutlicher sehen... Wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest schau dir die Schlundknochen an.
Brassen=eine Zahnreihe
Güster  = zwei Zahnreihen

Das ist dann eindeutig ;-)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Hey Falter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Bild ist farbiger, sah/sieht dien Fisch SO aus?


----------



## Brummel (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Auf dem 2. Foto ist eindeutig die rote Flossenfärbung zu erkennen, einen Blei (Brasse) mit roten Flossen hatte ich noch nie:q .
Da Güstern hier einigermaßen häufig sind und dementsprechend bekannt ist das für mich eine Güster.|rolleyes 
Aber da sieht man mal wieder wie man ins Schleudern geraten kann bei so ähnlichen Fischarten, z.B. Giebel/Karausche, Aland/Döbel, Zobel/Zope usw. .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## falter78 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Sensationell, dass ist ja ein lustiges Rätselraten, ich hab noch zwei Fotos von meinem Angelspezi bekommen. Leider habe ich wieder die Brustflossen und Bauchflossen verdeckt. Kommt nicht mehr vor...


----------



## falter78 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Falter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

naja der Kopf vielleicht, aber die Rückenflosse ist um einiges spitzer. Ich glaube langsam auch an einen Hybriden


----------



## barbenangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Ich glaube das bei Foto 1 und 2 es keine Brassen sind die Augen sind etwas zu groß.


----------



## LUKA$ (1. April 2008)

*AW: Brasse oder Güster?*

Ich würde auch sagen das dasm ne Brasse ist ...


----------

